

Show HN: Ultimate TicTacToe for Android (random Multiplayer/AI) - tomw1808
http://expertino.com/tictactoe/

======
ragnarok92
Guys, you should do something with the design, because the game is actually
quite fun to play...

What is the strategy of the AI?

~~~
tomw1808
Yeah, design lacks a bit, next weekend then :)

The AI is more or less a little bit more intelligent than just a random walk,
trying to 1) win if possible 2) at least not to loose 3) set a random point.

We lack a little bit of ideas about where to look for a strategy, anybody any
ideas (books to recommend?)

